# Marin Argenta 2001 - rear derailleur hanger



## spinderello (Jan 26, 2008)

hi all,
this is a shot in the dark, but looking for a replacement hanger for my argenta 2001.

looked with CNC Machined Bicycle Parts, AE bikes, rearderailleur.com, and marin = all were NO GOs.
even went on craigslist to find the bike and tried calling the sellers to see if they had an extra hanger laying around.

can you help out? if i can't find it, gonna have to scrap the frame rrr: 

here's a pic:


----------



## Snopro440 (Dec 21, 2006)

Check wheels manufacturings web site. www.wheelsmfg.com I think. They list about 6 or 7 for Marins. You can buy them right on their web site. I hope it helps!!!!


----------



## spinderello (Jan 26, 2008)

i forgot to mention i also check there along with www.goosecreekcycle.com.
must find this piece. thanks for your reply!


----------

